# Latest prices..........



## codename_romeo (Nov 3, 2006)

ROCESSORS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 11/1/2006 

AMD PROCESSORS:-  
SEMPRON 
Sempron 2800+ (64-bit,1.6GHz,128KB L2 cache,754)  Rs1876 
Sempron 3000+ (64-bit,1.8GHz,128KB L2 cache,754)  Rs2358  
Sempron 3200+ (64-bit,1.8GHz,128KB L2 cache,AM2)  Rs2865 

ATHLON 64 
Athlon 64 3000+ (64-bit,1.8GHz,512KB L2 cache,AM2 and 939)  Rs3164 
Athlon 64 3200+ (64-bit,2.0GHz,512KB L2 cache,AM2 and 939)  Rs3726  
Athlon 64 3500+ (64-bit,2.2GHz,512KB L2 cache,AM2 and 939)  Rs4230  
Athlon 64 3800+ (64-bit,2.4GHz,512KB L2 cache,AM2 and 939)  Rs5167 

ATHLON 64 X2 
Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (64-bit,2.0GHz,512KB L2 cache,AM2)  Rs6000  
Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (64-bit,2.0GHz,1MB L2 cache,AM2 and 939)  Rs7200 
Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (64-bit,2.2GHz,1MB L2 cache,AM2 and 939)  Rs8800  
Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (64-bit,2.4GHz,1MB L2 cache,AM2 and 939)  Rs11020  
Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (64-bit,2.6GHz,1MB L2 cache,AM2)  Rs13840 

ATHLON FX SERIES 
Athlon 64 FX-62 (64-bit,2.8GHz,2MB L2 cache,AM2)  Rs32798 

INTEL PROCESSORS:- 
CELERON  
326 (256K L2 cache 2.53GHz 533MHz FSB)  Rs1600  
331 (256K L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs1800  
336 (256K L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs2100 
341 (256K L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs2400 

PENTIUM 4 
506 (1MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB 90nm)  Rs3700  
511 (1MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB 90nm)  Rs3800  
524 (1MB L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB 90nm)  Rs3900  
531 (1MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs4600  
541 (1MB L2 cache 3.2Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs5000  

PENTIUM DUAL CORE 
805 (2MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 800MHz FSB 90nm)  Rs4400  
820 (2MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB 90nm)  Rs4400  
915 (4MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs5500 
925 (4MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs6500  
945 (4MB L2 cache 3.4Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs7800  

CORE 2 DUO 
E6300 (2MB L2 cache 1.87Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs8500  
E6400 (2MB L2 cache 2.13Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs10400  
E6600 (4MB L2 cache 2.40Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs14536  
E6700 (4MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs24380  

MOTHERBOARDS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 11/1/2006  

MOTHERBOARDS FOR AMD CPU (754)  

GIGABYTE K8V800M-L  Rs2100  
ASUS K8V-MX  Rs2200  
ASUS K8V-M ULTRA  Rs2400 
MERCURY K8V800  Rs2200 
BIOSTAR K8M 800  Rs2300  
ECS  Rs2200  

MOTHERBOARDS FOR AMD CPU (939)  

ASUS A8V VM  Rs2800  
ASUS A8N VM  Rs3700 
GIGABYTE RS482M2-IL  Rs3000  
GIGABYTE K8N51GMF  Rs3250 
ASUS A8N VM CSM  Rs4300  
ASUS A8V DLX  Rs5700  
ASUS A8N-E  Rs5200  
ASUS A8N-SLI  Rs6400  
ASUS A8N-SLI DLX  Rs8200  

MOTHERBOARDS FOR AMD CPU (AM2) 

ASUS M2V-TVM  Rs3200 
ASUS M2N-MX  Rs4150 
GIGABYTE RS482  Rs4200 
MSI K9NGM  Rs4300 
ASUS  M2NPV-MX  Rs4450 
ASUS M2N32-SLI DLX  Rs11900 

MOTHERBOARDS FOR INTEL CPU (LGA 775)  

INTEL 865 GSA  Rs3100  
ASUS P5GPL  Rs3100  
INTEL D101GGC  Rs3600 
ASUS P5RD1-VM  Rs2900  
GIGABYTE 915  Rs3100  
GIGABYTE 865 GV  Rs2500  
ASROCK 865 GV  Rs2200 
GIGABYTE 865 GMV  Rs2600  
INTEL 915 GAVL  Rs4600  

MOTHERBOARDS FOR INTEL CPU (LGA 775) DDR2  

INTEL D102GGC2  Rs4200  
INTEL 945 GNTL  Rs5800  
INTEL 945 GNTLR  Rs6300   
ASUS P5GDCV DLX  Rs7200  
ASUS P5RD2 VM  Rs3300  
D-LINK 915  Rs4500 

MOTHERBOARDS FOR INTEL CORE 2 DUO CPU 

GIGABYTE GA-945-MRZ  Rs3900 
INTEL D946  Rs4600 
ASUS  P5LD2-VMSE   Rs4700  	 	    	    
GIGABYTE GA-945GM-S2  Rs4900 
INTEL D965RY  Rs6600 
ASUS P5B  Rs9000 
GIGABYTE GA-965P-DS3  Rs9200 
GIGABYTE GA-965P-DQ6  Rs12300 
ASUS P5WDH DLX  Rs12900 
INTEL 975 XBX  Rs16000	 

HARD DISK DRIVES (SGT\SAMSUNG) PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 11/1/2006  

80 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs2000  
120 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs2500  
160 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs2700  
200 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs3400  
250 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs3800  
300 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs4600 
320 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs5200 

80 GB SATA  Rs2200  
120 GB SATA  Rs2600  
160 GB SATA  Rs2800  
200 GB SATA  Rs3600  
250 GB SATA  Rs4000  
300 GB SATA  Rs4700  
320 GB SATA  Rs5100 

RAM PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 11/1/2006  

DDR 400:- 
TRANSCEND 256 MB  Rs1600 
TRANSCEND 512 MB  Rs3000  
TRANSCEND 1 GB  Rs5800  
HYNIX 256 MB  Rs1800 
HYNIX 512 MB  Rs3300  
HYNIX 1 GB  Rs6200 
KINGSTON 256 MB  Rs1900 
KINGSTON 512 MB  Rs3700  
KINGSTON 1 GB  Rs6800   

DDR2 533:- 
KINGSTON 256 MB  Rs1890 
KINGSTON 512 MB  Rs3200  
KINGSTON 1 GB  Rs6200 

GRAPHIC CARDS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 11/1/2006  

PCI EXPRESS:  
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6200TC  Rs2100  
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7300 GS DDR3  Rs3200 
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 DDR2  Rs4000 
256 MB ATI RADEON X-700  Rs5000  
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7300 GT DDR3  Rs5000  
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7600 GS DDR3  Rs6000  
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 GT DDR3  Rs6400 
256 MB NVIDIA GF  7600 GT DDR3  Rs9500  


AGP:  
128 MB NVIDIA GF MX 4000  Rs1700  
128 MB NVIDIA GF FX 5200  Rs1900 
128 MB NVIDIA ATI RADEON 9200SE  Rs2100  
128 MB NVIDIA GF 6200  Rs2600   
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 DDR2  Rs4800  
128 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 GT DDR3  Rs6600  

MONITERS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 11/1/2006  

SAMSUNG 15" 591S  Rs3700  
SAMSUNG 17" 793S  Rs4500  
SAMSUNG 17" FLAT 798MB  Rs5700   
LG 15" 500G  Rs3700  
LG 17" 700E  Rs4500  
LG 17" FLAT E700SH  Rs5800 
PHILIPS 15" 105  Rs3600  
PHILIPS 17" 107  Rs4300  
PHILIPS 17" FLAT 107  Rs5400  
VIEWSONIC 17" Flat  Rs5900  

LCD/TFT  

L.G. 15"  Rs8300  
L.G. 17"  Rs10800  
L.G. 19"  Rs14500  
SAMSUNG 15" 540N  Rs8400  
SAMSUNG 17" 740N  Rs10500  
SAMSUNG 19'' 940BW  Rs14900  
PHILIPS 15"  Rs8300  
PHILIPS 17"  Rs9900  
PHILIPS 19"  Rs14800  
VIEWSONIC 15"  Rs8500  
VIEWSONIC 17"  Rs9900  
VIEWSONIC 19"  Rs14400 
SONY 15"  Rs9200  
SONY 17" H8-75A  Rs12200  
SONY 19" H8-95  Rs17900  
ACER 15"  Rs8800  
ACER 17"  Rs9800  
ACER 19"  Rs14800  
HP 17"  Rs12800  

OPTICAL DEVICE PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 11/11/2006 

CD WRITERS  
52x SONY  Rs990  
52x SAMSUNG  Rs930  
52x LG  Rs910  
52x LITEON  Rs990 

DVD/ROM - DRIVES  
16 X SAMSUNG  Rs990  
16 X SONY  Rs995  
16 X LG  Rs950  
16 X LITEON  Rs950 


CD WRITER COMBO  
SONY  Rs1180  
LG  Rs1090 
LITEON  Rs1160  
SAMSUNG  Rs1120  

DVD WRITERS  
16 X SAMSUNG  Rs1900  
16 X SONY  Rs1950  
16 X SONY DRV820A  Rs2190 
16 X LG  Rs1920  
16 X LITEON  Rs1950 
16 X LITEON LIGHTSCRIBE  Rs3250 

SPEAKERS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 11/1/2006  

CREATIVE SPEAKERS  
CREATIVE SBS-240  Rs420  
CREATIVE SBS 370  Rs1200  
CREATIVE SBS VIVIO 60  Rs1900  
CREATIVE SBS 5.1 560  Rs2300 
CREATIVE INSPIRE 2.1  Rs1900  
CREATIVE INSPIRE 4.1  Rs2500  
CREATIVE INSPIRE 5.1  Rs3900  
CREATIVE INSPIRE 6.1  Rs5200  
CREATIVE INSPIRE 7.1  Rs6800  
CREATIVE TRIGUE 2.1 3400E  Rs4000 

ALTECH LANCING SPEAKERS  
AVS-120I  Rs400  
AVS-121I  Rs1150  
AVS 500B  Rs2600  
VL-251 5.1  Rs4100  
ATP3 2.1  Rs2600  
VS-3151  Rs5900  
ALTECH MS-5021  Rs8300  
AVS IN MOTION  Rs8000  
AVS XT1 NOTEBOOK  Rs4500  

JBL SPEAKERS  
JBL DUET  Rs2300  
JBL CREATRE II (2.1)  Rs4500  
JBL ONSTAGE (I-POD)  Rs5200  
JBL ENCOUNTER (2.1)  Rs7800  

SOUND CARDS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 11/1/2006  

CREATIVE 5.1  Rs1120  
CREATIVE 4ZS  Rs4800  
CREATIVE AUDYGY NX  Rs6600  
CREATIVE DECODER  Rs8800 

TV TUNER/FM CARDS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 11/1/2006 

TV TUNER  Rs980  
TV TUNER FM  Rs1050  
TV TUNER EXT  Rs990  
PIXEL VIEW  Rs1600  
PIXEL VIEW FM  Rs1650  
PINNACLE FM  Rs2400  
TV TUNER TECH-COM FOR TFT  Rs2100  
TV TUNER USB  Rs1850  

UPS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 11/1/2006 

MICROTECH 600VA  Rs1800  
MICROTECH 800VA  Rs2400  
MICROTECH 1KVA  Rs3000  
WIPRO 500VA  Rs1650  
WIPRO 600VA  Rs2100  
APC 500VA  Rs1995  
APC 650VA  Rs2800  
APC 800VA  Rs4700  
APC 1KVA  Rs7000  
APC 1.5KVA  Rs9700  
FRONTECH 600 VA  Rs1650


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 3, 2006)

thanks we need weekly prices facility within digit forums city wise.
Good to see it compiled, where did u get this from?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW, this is AWESOME. Thanks bro 

Wished i get the same price here in my city. Which city are those prices applicable


----------



## vinyas (Nov 4, 2006)

tooo....low to be true........


----------



## assasin (Nov 4, 2006)

Its the mobo processor and TFT monitor prices which i find too low.Rest of the prices r ok.


----------



## vinyas (Nov 4, 2006)

Wat About C2D E6600 ??? .... it Sells @ 15.5k With Taxes


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 4, 2006)

vinyas said:
			
		

> Wat About C2D E6600 ??? .... it Sells @ 15.5k With Taxes


 

 E6600= IN KANPUR 16500 WITHOUT SALES TAX AND WITH TAX 17300
__________


			
				codename_romeo said:
			
		

> ROCESSORS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 11/1/2006
> 
> AMD PROCESSORS:-
> SEMPRON
> ...


 

 DUDE WHERE U FROM (CITY). I THINK U CHANGE THE THE $ INTO RS TELL ME ACTUAL SOURCE OF THAT PRICES LIST


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 5, 2006)

thanks for this info


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 5, 2006)

thanks for the info..i realyy needed a price list cuz i was planning to go for an Graphic card and a hard disk
can u tell me wats the current price of Nvidia Geforce 7900 GT....will a great help for me..thanks.


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 5, 2006)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> thanks for the info..i realyy needed a price list cuz i was planning to go for an Graphic card and a hard disk
> can u tell me wats the current price of Nvidia Geforce 7900 GT....will a great help for me..thanks.


 

   BRO I THINK THAT PRICES R NOT TOTALLY CORRECT


----------



## hailgautam (Nov 5, 2006)

ne way a very good compilation. thanks


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 5, 2006)

anu0512 said:
			
		

> E6600= IN KANPUR 16500 WITHOUT SALES TAX AND WITH TAX 17300
> __________
> 
> 
> ...



WTF is the problem with you guys, rather than appreciating someone's efforts all you know is COMPLAIN And COMPLAIN. He never said those prices where in your city, did he ?


----------



## ymhatre (Nov 5, 2006)

In MUMBAi lamington road e6300 is for 8300 RS...confirmed
Transcend ram 512 mb DDR 400 - 2875 RS 
and also major of the prices he mentioned were matching...
So





> I THINK U CHANGE THE THE $ INTO RS TELL ME ACTUAL SOURCE OF THAT PRICES LIST


Stop worrying on that....

And if u guys[from MUMBAI] want any list of prices u can anytime visit www.deltapage.com the rpeices ar almost matching...infact at time 5% lesser than the mentioned over the site....
So make sure no one fools you when you go to buy


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 5, 2006)

go to this link 

*computerwarehousepricelist.com/default.asp


----------



## blueshift (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks codename_romeo for putting this list.



			
				anu0512 said:
			
		

> DUDE WHERE U FROM (CITY). I THINK U CHANGE THE THE $ INTO RS TELL ME ACTUAL SOURCE OF THAT PRICES LIST



_sorry source not allowed!_
maybe he is the actual vendor or a friend of him.    The prices shall vary from city to city.


----------



## satyamy (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks a Lot Friend
Pls Tell will this price matches to Lamington Road, Mumbai.....?


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 6, 2006)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> WTF is the problem with you guys, rather than appreciating someone's efforts all you know is COMPLAIN And COMPLAIN. He never said those prices where in your city, did he ?


 

 i am just asking the city because price is different in every city and i asked the $ to Rs bcoz every one know many hardware sites so i think he getting that price list from any site no body go to the market and asked to vendor plz tell me the price of all these hardware. So plz read carefully any thread.


----------



## codename_romeo (Nov 6, 2006)

well whoever this anu0512 is.....................
if u don want the prices then just bug off. u need not visit this thread.
if even one person finds this thing helpful then i think its enough for me.
u may jus stop postin in my thread....No harm intended


----------



## kumars (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks a million bro!! Keep it up!!


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 7, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> well whoever this anu0512 is.....................
> if u don want the prices then just bug off. u need not visit this thread.
> if even one person finds this thing helpful then i think its enough for me.
> u may jus stop postin in my thread....No harm intended



Your efforts are appreciated, and remember to mention the date and city of the listing. good job.


----------



## #\Cruel Intentions/# (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey friends,

Can you like help me decide whether to go in for ASUS or INTEL?

I have a budget of around 10,000 for the Processor alone.

Hope someone replies.

Regards
Cruel


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Nov 7, 2006)

really nice if you man......that list must have taken ages for u to compile, not to mention u had to contact the vendor to obtain the prices....thanks again...
@anu: about the sites u provided links for....what use are they?.....one of them don't even work...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 7, 2006)

thnx dude delete the previous update before u post new ones to avoid confusion.


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 8, 2006)

its work plz go to this link *www.deltapage.com/


----------



## codename_romeo (Nov 8, 2006)

If u have a budget of 10k for processor alone then go in for Intel core2 duo.... thats the best u can get for your money at present


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 9, 2006)

JUST BUT C2D E6300 1.86 GHZ =Rs 9500 (IN KANPUR)


----------



## #\Cruel Intentions/# (Nov 14, 2006)

Amazing List,

And I hope it is updated as frequently as possible. Tried looking up the prices of the same components in Bangalore but they seem to be a little on the Expensive side as compared to the above list.

Another Query, Is the C2E (core 2 Extreme) not available in Bangalore. Would love to know if the same is around in India somewhere.

Regards
Cruel


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 14, 2006)

ANY ONE KNOW THE PRICE OF *KINGSTON RAM DDR-2 800 MHZ 512 MB & 1* *GB*.TELL ME THE PRICE OF *ASUS MOTHERBOAD 975 CHIPSET MODEL NO. ASUS* *P5W DH DELUXE WI-FI* . WAT IS THE CURRENT RATE OF *C2D* *E6600*.TELL ME THE _*SHOP*_ NAME  IN _*DELHI.*_


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 14, 2006)

You just posted link to Deltapage above and you are asking about price .. Anyway, try Nehru Place IT Hub for getting some idea and you can get their contacts on the website ..


/Wonders why you start every post with  .. ..


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 14, 2006)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> You just posted link to Deltapage above and you are asking about price .. Anyway, try Nehru Place IT Hub for getting some idea and you can get their contacts on the website ..
> 
> 
> /Wonders why you start every post with  .. ..



 BRO I KNOW THIS SITE BUT THERE IS NO PRICE DETAILS OF MY COMPONENTS. THANKS FOR REPLY


I START EVERY POST WITH         BECOZ 
_*I FOLLOW THE PATH LESS FOLLOWED*_


----------



## OPTUMS PRIME (Nov 17, 2006)

anu0512 said:
			
		

> BRO I KNOW THIS SITE BUT THERE IS NO PRICE DETAILS OF MY COMPONENTS. THANKS FOR REPLY
> 
> 
> I START EVERY POST WITH         BECOZ
> _*I FOLLOW THE PATH LESS FOLLOWED*_


_*=DUPICATE
                                !
                                !
                                !
WERE U COPY THIS . YEH MERA HAI


ORIGINAL=   I make my own Rules. I set my Own Goals. I follow the path less followed. I am What I Am!*_


----------



## codename_romeo (Nov 17, 2006)

so anu0512 copied your style dear........


----------



## OPTUMS PRIME (Nov 17, 2006)

i known anu0512 he is my friend . he has a great knowledge about mobile phones 
he using nokia 9500 communicator u just see his mobile its look different can u believe theme r install in 9500 its not possible but  its possible for him he can  
do every thing in his mobile & lot of collection of mobile software great.


----------

